# Need acoustic simulation software (free)



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello !

I am building a new HT room and I am searching for a simulation software to calculate sound refelxion to localize acoustic panels and base trap. etc.

I know there is someting for that on the net but I could not find it again (I sould save a bookmark for that...)

Is someone on the forum could help me to find out ?

Thanks !

JP


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have CARA, which to my knowledge is unsupported, although they still sell it. It's a bit of a learning curve and the calculations take a long time, but the results matched my rooms bass response pretty well and helped me with speaker placement and listening position.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Nothing free out there to deal with bass traps that I am aware of.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry, I missed the free part. CARA is most definitely not free -- cheap for what you get, though.


----------

